# Therapy/Rehab CPT Coding



## jdillman (Mar 11, 2009)

Does anyone know the rules/codes that go together for MC Part B for Therapy? I always have a hard time with outpatient therapy.....HELP  ~


----------



## gr8gal61 (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes I think I can help as I work for a PT. What is it that you are looking for? All PT coding for MC must have the GP modifier. If the patient can qualify for the therapy cap based on their dx & they are fast approaching the $1840.00 pt cap for 2009, use the KX modifier after the GP.


----------

